# Milan scorporato: ecco perché Berlusconi investirà



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Partiamo da una premessa.
Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.

E' impensabile trattenere Donnarumma in un Milan sottodimensionato. 
Donnarumma resta al Milan solo se Raiola vede un mercato di rafforzamento importante, realizzato con i fatti e non con le parole.
Altrimenti Donnarumma partirebbe.
Quindi o si effettua una campagna acquisti poderosa finanziata da Berlusconi ed eventuali nuovi soci, o la cessione altrimenti inevitabile di Donnarumma ed eventualmente di altri giocatori (De Sciglio e Bacca su tutti) formerebbe il budget per il mercato estivo. 

Tuttavia, la cessione di Donnarumma ha più lati negativi che positivi per l'attuale presidente.
Il nodo Donnarumma è solo una delle ragioni che spingono Berlusconi a investire nel nuovo Milan.
Vediamole tutte (o quasi):

*1)* Il motto di una volta era _"Il Milan deve imparare a camminare sulle sue gambe_". 

Senza Fininvest, non ci sono più scuse. Berlusconi si prende l'intera responsabilità. 
Si è oltretutto ributtato in politica, e per lui è importante rafforzare la sua immagine, la quale risulterebbe gravemente danneggiata da una partenza di Donnarumma, per di più in totale antitesi all'idea di italMilan. 

*2)*Berlusconi verrebbe affiancato da uno o più soci di minoranza (Renzo Rosso?), i quali accetterebbero di entrare solo a patto di unire le forze per creare un Milan competitivo, con un conseguente e importante ritorno d'immagine ed economico. 

*3)*Berlusconi ha il tarlo di chiudere la sua esperienza al Milan da vincente. Ha sempre chiesto a Richard Lee e Galatioto un potere decisionale che mai avrebbero potuto concedergli in un Milan gestito da altre persone, e ha ormai capito che non c'è nessuno disposto ad assecondare tutte le sue richieste.
I soci italiani di minoranza garantiscono un supporto, ma ha compreso che è lui a doversi prendere le maggiori responsabilità mettendo più soldi sul piatto.

*4)*E' quasi sicuro: Conte tornerà in Italia. E per lui c'è la forte intenzione di Suning di portarlo all'Inter. 
Ricordiamoci che Conte e Milan sono stati vicinissimi nel 2014, e la Juventus ha usato qualsiasi mezzo per bloccare il suo arrivo da noi (cosa che poi ha portato Conte alle dimissioni).
Berlusconi è letteralmente ossessionato da Conte, e si prospetta un accesissimo derby Milan-Inter per ingaggiarlo.
C'è solo un modo per convincere Conte: una campagna acquisti per vincere subito lo scudetto.

*5)*Ultimo ma non meno importante: il Milan era un pesante fardello su Fininvest, e al tempo stesso Fininvest era un fardello per il Milan. Con lo scorporamento, Fininvest sarà sgravatà dalle perdite del club, il quale potrà essere gestito più liberamente da Berlusconi. 

Ovviamente, piaccia o non piaccia (e neanche a me piace) il prossimo mercato lo farebbe Galliani.
Per la serie _"piuttosto che niente, meglio piuttosto"_, è comunque preferibile un mercato importante con Galliani che un mercato a zero sempre con Galliani. 

Berlusconi tenterà di gestire il Milan scorporato da Fininvest per almeno una stagione, a seconda dei risultati sportivi. 

A mio parere, quel che conta è che il Milan torni a vincere. Poco importa se con Berlusconi o con un altro proprietario, proprio perché si tifa Milan, non il proprietario e l'amministratore di turno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Marzo 2017)

Quando il diavolo accarezza vuole l anima...
Le carezze ce le ha già date...
Dal 2011-12 si sta prendendo le nostre anime.
E la storia finisce così. Non ci sarà futuro.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Marzo 2017)

Secondo me, a Berlusconi non gli importa di Donnarumma, quando una sera ci fu un motivo per elogiarlo citò la bravura di Plizzari; _se_ _spenderemo_ non sarà per lui.
Conte al Milan è fantascienza, ha un contratto di quasi 7 milioni al Chelsea e l'anno prossimo giocherà la Champions (suo vecchio pallino), andrebbe via solo in caso di progetto realmente ambizioso, cosa che al momento noi non possiamo offrirgli.

Per quanto riguarda lo scorporamento, non riuscirei a fare i salti di gioia, ma se l'alternativa è il solo Berlusconi con la gestione Gallianesca dei prestiti.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Secondo me, a Berlusconi non gli importa di Donnarumma, quando una sera ci fu un motivo per elogiarlo citò la bravura di Plizzari; _se_ _spenderemo_ non sarà per lui.
> Conte al Milan è fantascienza, ha un contratto di quasi 7 milioni al Chelsea e l'anno prossimo giocherà la Champions (suo vecchio pallino), andrebbe via solo in caso di progetto realmente ambizioso, cosa che al momento noi non possiamo offrirgli.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda lo scorporamento, non riuscirei a fare i salti di gioia, ma se l'alternativa è il solo Berlusconi con la gestione Gallianesca dei prestiti.....



Aggiungo che lo scorporamento non potrà mai essere provato, a meno che si dubiti che dietro SES ci siano altre persone e quindi sia tutto schermato. Ma a quel punto sarebbe un discorso tra sordi. Con chi indica la luna (SES, entità concreta) e chi invece continua a guardare ossessionato il dito (misteriosi personaggi dietro SES).

PS se la trattativa con SES dovesse fallire cadrebbe anche ogni presunto discorso su scorporamenti o deflussi gastrici


----------



## Gekyn (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Degno del miglior Asimov


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Forse e cosi ma i 5 motivi elencati non mi convincono molto.
Forse e dico proprio forse l'unico motivo valido sarebbe quello del ritorno in politica...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2017)

Perdonami, ma hai un sacco di fantasia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Degno del miglior Asimov





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma hai un sacco di fantasia



Non si tratta di Asimov ma di un personaggio stranamente quotato su Twitter che ha raccolto un nutritissimo manipolo di adepti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Ecco questo è il classico articolo che vorrei vedere scritto dai giornalisti,
intendiamoci, basato sul nulla, contradditorio, però trasuda un certo impegno nel formularlo,
nulla a che vedere con la robetta triste e asettica con cui macchiano i quotidiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2017)

La storia recente insegna, impossibile fidarsi di Berlusconi. Il suo ciclo vincente e' finito da anni, impossibile un rilancio con lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di Asimov ma di un personaggio stranamente quotato su Twitter che ha raccolto un nutritissimo manipolo di adepti



Finirà come tutti gli altri idoli di Twitter, ovviamente 


Ses vuole un grande sconto, fine.


----------



## sballotello (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma hai un sacco di fantasia



Soprattutto parte dal presupposto che a Berlusconi interessi il Milan e se nel 2017 si fanno ancora tali premesse c'è dà porsi qualche domanda


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Marzo 2017)

aron parti da un presupposto giusto: ovvero che il Milan farà un buon mercato quest'estate, ma le motivazioni imho non sono quelle. 
Comunque per tutti quelli che pensano che lo scorporamento sia una fantasia, beh che dire, evidentemente gli asini cinesi che volano sono molto più realistici.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finirà come tutti gli altri idoli di Twitter, ovviamente
> 
> 
> Ses vuole un grande sconto, fine.



Su che base, questa cosa dello sconto? 
Questi non c'hanno un soldo, forse manco pagano la terza caparra 

Detto questo, se il Milan resta al nano è la fine. 
Ci vuole che salti la trattativa con i cinesi fake e ne cominci una con gente seria.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Su che base, questa cosa dello sconto?
> Questi non c'hanno un soldo, forse manco pagano la terza caparra
> 
> Detto questo, se il Milan resta al nano è la fine.
> Ci vuole che salti la trattativa con i cinesi fake e ne cominci una con gente seria.



Se si sbloccano i prestiti pagano, questo non vuol dire grande futuro ne grandi investimenti ovviamente 

Ma l'importante è liberarsi del male, poi veramente nel giro di ''poco'' può succedere di tutto


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si sbloccano i prestiti pagano, questo non vuol dire grande futuro ne grandi investimenti ovviamente
> 
> Ma l'importante è liberarsi del male, poi veramente nel giro di ''poco'' può succedere di tutto



ma ti rendi conto di ciò che scrivi? se si sbloccano i prestiti? e che facciamo con uno che va avanti a furia di prestiti? alla fine il conto si deve pagare ti ricordo, auguriamoci tutti che non sia poi il Milan a dover pagare il saldo finale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto di ciò che scrivi? se si sbloccano i prestiti? e che facciamo con uno che va avanti a furia di prestiti? alla fine il conto si deve pagare ti ricordo, auguriamoci tutti che non sia poi il Milan a dover pagare il saldo finale.



Ci facciamo di più che con Berlusconi, o magari di meno, ma attualmente la situazione è insostenibile 

O mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, io salto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



E che gliene frega a Berlusconi di Donnarumma?
Abbiamo venduto Shevchenko, Kakà, Ibrahimovic e T.Silva senza tanti patemi, figuriamoci se rendono la squadra competitiva per fare un piacere a Raiola.
Inoltre abbiamo un buco di 70 milioni. E con la finanza creativa della Fininvest, che ancora ci rinfaccia il lodo Mondadori, possono tranquillamente vendere mezza squadra per poi reinvestire un terzo del ricavato




> Senza Fininvest, non ci sono più scuse. Berlusconi si prende l'intera responsabilità.
> Si è oltretutto ributtato in politica, e per lui è importante rafforzare la sua immagine, la quale risulterebbe gravemente danneggiata da una partenza di Donnarumma, per di più in totale antitesi all'idea di italMilan.



E quando mai gliene è fregato qualcosa?
Su Kakà ci aveva messo la faccia a gennaio 2009 per poi rivenderlo 5 mesi dopo.
Si parla di "Silvio che caccia i big money per il ritorno in politica" dal 2006.



> *2)*Berlusconi verrebbe affiancato da uno o più soci di minoranza (Renzo Rosso?), i quali accetterebbero di entrare solo a patto di unire le forze per creare un Milan competitivo, con un conseguente e importante ritorno d'immagine ed economico.



E non poteva trovarli 10 anni fa questi soci?




> *3)*Berlusconi ha il tarlo di chiudere la sua esperienza al Milan da vincente. Ha sempre chiesto a Richard Lee e Galatioto un potere decisionale che mai avrebbero potuto concedergli in un Milan gestito da altre persone, e ha ormai capito che non c'è nessuno disposto ad assecondare tutte le sue richieste.
> I soci italiani di minoranza garantiscono un supporto, ma ha compreso che è lui a doversi prendere le maggiori responsabilità mettendo più soldi sul piatto.



Altro mito, quello di Silvio che vuole lasciare da vincente, che vuole vincere più di S.Bernabeu e via dicendo. [/QUOTE]



> *4)*E' quasi sicuro: Conte tornerà in Italia. E per lui c'è la forte intenzione di Suning di portarlo all'Inter.
> Ricordiamoci che Conte e Milan sono stati vicinissimi nel 2014, e la Juventus ha usato qualsiasi mezzo per bloccare il suo arrivo da noi (cosa che poi ha portato Conte alle dimissioni).
> Berlusconi è letteralmente ossessionato da Conte, e si prospetta un accesissimo derby Milan-Inter per ingaggiarlo.
> C'è solo un modo per convincere Conte: una campagna acquisti per vincere subito lo scudetto.



Anche qui, è dai tempi dell'addio di Ancelotti che Berlusconi era ossessionato da un grande allenatore: Capello, Rijkard, Guardiola, Conte e via dicendo. Poi però ci siamo ritrovati con Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi e Brocchi.



> *5)*Ultimo ma non meno importante: il Milan era un pesante fardello su Fininvest, e al tempo stesso Fininvest era un fardello per il Milan. Con lo scorporamento, Fininvest sarà sgravatà dalle perdite del club, il quale potrà essere gestito più liberamente da Berlusconi.



Su questo alzo le mani, di economia non capisco niente



Con tutto il rispetto, però mi sembra che sia un greatest hits dei luoghi comuni sul Milan degli ultimi 10 anni.
Ci manca solo il ritorno di Ibra e T.Silva.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci facciamo di più che con Berlusconi, o magari di meno, ma attualmente la situazione è insostenibile
> 
> O mangi la minestra o salti la finestra, io salto



Non concordo, in ogni caso, io tifo per una cessione seria ad un investitore serio, non ai pagliacci.
Ergo se il Milan venisse scorporato come mi sembra, dopo un pò di tempo verrebbe comunque venduto in un modo o in un altro. Berlusconi non è eterno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra fantascienza, ma chi lo sa, magari avrai ragione proprio te.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non concordo, in ogni caso, io tifo per una cessione seria ad un investitore serio, non ai pagliacci.
> Ergo se il Milan venisse scorporato come mi sembra, dopo un pò di tempo verrebbe comunque venduto in un modo o in un altro. Berlusconi non è eterno.



Speriamo lo chiamino presto dall'alto... O meglio dal basso...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Partiamo da una premessa.
> Per la prossima finestra di mercato, è sicuro che il Milan spende.
> Il motivo è presto detto: Donnarumma.
> 
> ...


Se non ho capito male Berlusconi scorpora il Milan e lo gestisce con il suo patrimonio personale...

Ragazzi...vorrei farvi notare che fuori di qua esiste un mondo reale dove anche i soldi sono reali...
E nessuno è disposto a dilapidare nemmeno un'euro se non è necessario...nemmeno Berlusconi


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma hai un sacco di fantasia



Vediamo 

Con la "fantasia" è da dicembre che scrivo che con Yonghong Li non si sarebbe concluso nulla.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> aron parti da un presupposto giusto: ovvero che il Milan farà un buon mercato quest'estate, ma le motivazioni imho non sono quelle.
> Comunque per tutti quelli che pensano che lo scorporamento sia una fantasia, beh che dire, evidentemente gli asini cinesi che volano sono molto più realistici.



Beh ho scritto "quasi tutti i motivi". 

Le motivazioni a cui ti riferisci, riguardano il rafforzamento della rosa in vista di una futura e definitiva cessione?


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Soprattutto parte dal presupposto che a Berlusconi interessi il Milan e se nel 2017 si fanno ancora tali premesse c'è dà porsi qualche domanda



Berlusconi ha usato il Milan anche (soprattutto?) per fini d'immagine e politici. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui tornerà a spendere dopo lo scorporamento.

Però un po' ci tiene secondo me. 

Negli ultimi anni hanno tentato gli esperimenti più disparati:

*2012-13 e 2013-14:* ispirarsi a Marotta e Paratici nell'allestimento di una squadra competitiva autofinanziata e coi parametri zero.

*2013-14 e 2014-15:* riprovarci col "guardiolismo" affidandosi ad allenatori improvvisati

*2015-16:* allenatore motivatore alla Conte e investimenti importanti

Tutti andati a vuoto per vari motivi.
Nello stesso periodo hanno floppato i giocatori su cui hanno più scommesso.
Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Pato e Niang avrebbero potuto formare un reparto d'attacco di grandissimo livello. 
De Sciglio doveva essere uno dei migliori terzini del mondo. 
Mastour è totalmente sparito.

Ci vuole un cambio di rotta totale.
L'era degli esperimenti è finita.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha usato il Milan anche (soprattutto?) per fini d'immagine e politici.
> E' uno dei motivi per cui tornerà a spendere dopo lo scorporamento.
> 
> Però un po' ci tiene secondo me.
> ...




Non escludo che per ripartire faccia credere a tutti di essere tornato all'antico. Un nuovo Berlusconi, purificato, insieme all'erede di Sacchi: Sarri.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E che gliene frega a Berlusconi di Donnarumma?
> Abbiamo venduto Shevchenko, Kakà, Ibrahimovic e T.Silva senza tanti patemi, figuriamoci se rendono la squadra competitiva per fare un piacere a Raiola.
> Inoltre abbiamo un buco di 70 milioni. E con la finanza creativa della Fininvest, che ancora ci rinfaccia il lodo Mondadori, possono tranquillamente vendere mezza squadra per poi reinvestire un terzo del ricavato



Sono stati venduti durante la gestione Fininvest. 
Questo non giustifica la famiglia Berlusconi, ma è indubbio che il Milan fosse un peso per Fininvest e viceversa, come se fossero legate tra loro con una palla di piombo.



E quando mai gliene è fregato qualcosa?
Su Kakà ci aveva messo la faccia a gennaio 2009 per poi rivenderlo 5 mesi dopo.
Si parla di "Silvio che caccia i big money per il ritorno in politica" dal 2006.




> E non poteva trovarli 10 anni fa questi soci?



Pensava di poterne fare a meno




> Altro mito, quello di Silvio che vuole lasciare da vincente, che vuole vincere più di S.Bernabeu e via dicendo.



Se non volesse lasciare da vincente, non avrebbe chiesto un ruolo decisionale a Richard Lee e Galatioto.



> Anche qui, è dai tempi dell'addio di Ancelotti che Berlusconi era ossessionato da un grande allenatore: Capello, Rijkard, Guardiola, Conte e via dicendo. Poi però ci siamo ritrovati con Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi e Brocchi.



Conte è stato realmente vicino al Milan, questo è appurato pubblicamente.
Sappiamo però che Berlusconi ha l'umore ballerino. A Conte avrebbe garantito una certa campagna acquisti, mentre a Inzaghi l'ha negata, illudendo persino Galliani (quando disse _"ne prendiamo uno forte"_).





> Con tutto il rispetto, però mi sembra che sia un greatest hits dei luoghi comuni sul Milan degli ultimi 10 anni.
> Ci manca solo il ritorno di Ibra e T.Silva.



Naturalmente saranno i fatti a dover parlare.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mi sembra fantascienza, ma chi lo sa, magari avrai ragione proprio te.



Beh, non la vedo come una gara. 
A me interessa l'obiettivo, non chi ha ragione o chi ha torto. 
L'obiettivo è il Milan vincente.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non escludo che per ripartire faccia credere a tutti di essere tornato all'antico. Un nuovo Berlusconi, purificato, insieme all'erede di Sacchi: Sarri.



Penso anch'io a Sarri se non si arriva a Conte.
Qualsiasi altra scelta minore non vale la pena di essere considerata (da Giampaolo a Brocchi).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Marzo 2017)

Berlusconi non spenderà nulla


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Marzo 2017)

O magari vende Donnarumma alla Juve perché "abbiamo un buco nel bilancio da 70 milioni, un ultimo sacrificio, mai più, promesso, d'ora in poi saremo giovani e competitivi, però dobbiamo auto finanziarci; e non dimentichiamoci della crisi e dei marò", fuori Montella dentro Nava, "il nostro Guardiola", "anche Capello all'inizio veniva preso in giro".

Mercato fatto di parametri zero, "i tifosi cerchino di capire, dobbiamo restituire i 200 milioni di caparra, c'è il Lodo Mondadori, la crisi", il progetto giovani continua, "mi piacciono Cotrone e Zinnellato".

I giornalisti entusiasti affermano: "ci piace il Milan del progetto giovani, questi nuovi talenti scovati dagli ottimi talent scout rossoneri che poi esploderanno nella Juve", e comunque "il City ha speso 200 milioni e non ha vinto niente".

E nel 2018 un altro teatrino: "Ci vuole comprare l'amico Putin, i russi vogliono il Know How, il Barcellona e il Real Madrid si cagano addosso pensando a quanto potrebbe diventare forte il Milan. Diventeremmo la squadra della Russia, il fiore all'occhiello della Nazione. 5 miliardi nel calciomercato, a Pasquale risulta tutto. Arrivano Ibra e Dani Alves, Monchi DS, Emery allenatore, Maiorino in viaggio verso la Siberia".


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di Asimov ma di un personaggio stranamente quotato su Twitter che ha raccolto un nutritissimo manipolo di adepti



Ho capito a chi ti riferisci, ma dello scorporamento di Fininvest ne parlò già Il Sole 24 ore nel 2011 tramite Carlo Festa, e poi Ravezzani un anno fa. 

Non è nulla di nuovo


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di Asimov ma di un personaggio stranamente quotato su Twitter che ha raccolto un nutritissimo manipolo di adepti



Stai parlando di campo piano?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Marzo 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finirà come tutti gli altri idoli di Twitter, ovviamente
> 
> 
> Ses vuole un grande sconto, fine.



Fantastico, non ha neanche fatto in tempo ad eclissarsi il mito Paskampo che già è spuntato fuori un altro esperto


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> O magari vende Donnarumma alla Juve perché "abbiamo un buco nel bilancio da 70 milioni, un ultimo sacrificio, mai più, promesso, d'ora in poi saremo giovani e competitivi, però dobbiamo auto finanziarci; e non dimentichiamoci della crisi e dei marò", fuori Montella dentro Nava, "il nostro Guardiola", "anche Capello all'inizio veniva preso in giro".
> 
> Mercato fatto di parametri zero, "i tifosi cerchino di capire, dobbiamo restituire i 200 milioni di caparra, c'è il Lodo Mondadori, la crisi", il progetto giovani continua, "mi piacciono Cotrone e Zinnellato".
> 
> ...



Per quel che vale, mi sento tranquillo e moderamente impaziente per la prossima finestra di mercato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per quel che vale, mi sento tranquillo e moderamente impaziente per la prossima finestra di mercato.



Quindi in pratica, tutti sempre ai loro posti, con conte al posto di montella. e in campo chi poi? che acquisti ti aspetti? gente tipo hazard o i soliti medioman delle ultime stagioni? riguardo al commento precedente nessuna gara figurati, non era quello il senso del mio messaggio


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non escludo che per ripartire faccia credere a tutti di essere tornato all'antico. Un nuovo Berlusconi, purificato, insieme all'erede di Sacchi: Sarri.



Sarri non puo' andare in panchina nel Milan in tuta,dubito possa venire


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Quindi in pratica, tutti sempre ai loro posti, con conte al posto di montella. e in campo chi poi? che acquisti ti aspetti? gente tipo hazard o i soliti medioman delle ultime stagioni? riguardo al commento precedente nessuna gara figurati, non era quello il senso del mio messaggio



Berlusconi e Galliani ai loro posti, ma con dei soci di minoranza importanti che hanno voce in capitolo (nessuno butta soldi per niente). 
Per allenatore e giocatori, vediamo che succede. Inutile sbilanciarsi (anche per un pizzico di scaramanzia).

Gli unici fatti sono la passione risaputa di Berlusconi per Conte, e l'estremo grandimento da parte di Sacchi e Galliani per Sarri.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sarri non puo' andare in panchina nel Milan in tuta,dubito possa venire



Si dovrebbe adeguare. 
Berlusconi trovava insopportabile vedere Terim in ciabatte, pantaloncini e stuzzicadenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ma che hai fumato ? Il ciclo con il nano è morto e sepolto c'è solo UNA opzione : la cessione a chiunque.


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ma che hai fumato ? Il ciclo con il nano è morto e sepolto c'è solo UNA opzione : la cessione a chiunque.



La cessione a chiunque no.
Se questo ci compra poi sperate in una seconda cessione ma Yogurt Li non è che ci vende ad un prezzo inferiore a quello pagato... e già ora state dicendo che il prezzo è troppo alto...
Una sola cessione DIRETTAMENTE a qualcuno di affidabile.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Marzo 2017)

Immagino di essere l'unico, o uno dei pochissimi, che piuttosto di un mercato da anche 200 milioni ma col condor ne preferirebbe uno a zero.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ma che hai fumato ? Il ciclo con il nano è morto e sepolto c'è solo UNA opzione : la cessione a chiunque.



Qualche mese fa, con la cessione in ballo, la frase più frequente (detta spesso proprio da te, oltretutto) era "vi si indica la luna e voi continuate a guardare il dito"...ovviamente riferita a scettici e pessimisti.
Adesso mi sembra giusto dire lo stesso a chi invoca la cessione a chiunque, attenzione che per vedere il dito (liberarsi finalmente dei due maledetti) in tanti non stanno guardando la luna (nera in questo caso, ovvero fallimento/nuovi proprietari pezzenti/nuova società che vende Donnarumma e soci perchè è alla canna del gas ecc..ecc..).

Chiaro che non ce l'ho con nessuno e ovviamente è solo una mia personalissima posizione, ma vorrei farvi notare che finchè rimaniamo con Fininvest/Berlusconi, che ha bisogno di vendere ma allo stesso tempo ha anche quel minimo di forza economica per mantenerci, possiamo sempre sperare in compratori seri e fin da subito, senza passaggi di proprietà intermedi.
Se invece ci compra "chiunque", e chiunque è un mezzo pezzente, bene che vada passerà almeno un altro anno o forse anche più di mediocrità prima di trovare un nuovo compratore, male che vada ci vende tutto (dai giocatori alle posate di Casa Milan) o falliamo.


----------



## Heaven (19 Marzo 2017)

Con tutto il rispetto, se pensi davvero queste cose che hai scritto non stai bene


----------



## fra29 (19 Marzo 2017)

Confidavo tanto in questa preannunciata analisi ma ahimè non mi convince pienamente alcun punto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Qualche mese fa, con la cessione in ballo, la frase più frequente (detta spesso proprio da te, oltretutto) era "vi si indica la luna e voi continuate a guardare il dito"...ovviamente riferita a scettici e pessimisti.
> Adesso mi sembra giusto dire lo stesso a chi invoca la cessione a chiunque, attenzione che per vedere il dito (liberarsi finalmente dei due maledetti) in tanti non stanno guardando la luna (nera in questo caso, ovvero fallimento/nuovi proprietari pezzenti/nuova società che vende Donnarumma e soci perchè è alla canna del gas ecc..ecc..).*
> 
> Chiaro che non ce l'ho con nessuno e ovviamente è solo una mia personalissima posizione, ma vorrei farvi notare che finchè rimaniamo con Fininvest/Berlusconi, che ha bisogno di vendere ma allo stesso tempo ha anche quel minimo di forza economica per mantenerci, possiamo sempre sperare in compratori seri e fin da subito, senza passaggi di proprietà intermedi.
> Se invece ci compra "chiunque", e chiunque è un mezzo pezzente, bene che vada passerà almeno un altro anno o forse anche più di mediocrità prima di trovare un nuovo compratore, male che vada ci vende tutto (dai giocatori alle posate di Casa Milan) o falliamo.



Giusto questo discorso. Sia chiaro che più volte per la rabbia è capitato pure a me di dire o pensare che sia meglio il fallimento pur di non vedere più quei due farabutti legati al Milan. Ma quando ci rifletto su, lo scenario mi è ben chiaro in tutto il suo squallore: il lodo Petrucci non esiste più (qualcuno ancora non l'ha capito), quindi altro che serie B, si ripartirebbe dai dilettanti e ben che vada ci vorrebbe un lustro per la serie A e due lustri per tornare competitivi a livello nazionale, non ne parliamo poi a livello europeo. E ci sarebbe comunque la possibilità di rimanere tantissimi anni nel limbo e diventare come Aston Villa e Nott'm Forest. E nel frattempo dovremmo sorbirci pure quelli che "era meglio con Berlusconi e Galliani". L'opzione cessione a chiunque è una follia sportiva, benissimo se il governo cinese ha stoppato l'operazione perché ritenuta ad alto rischio bancarotta e truffa.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] ma che hai fumato ? Il ciclo con il nano è morto e sepolto c'è solo UNA opzione : la cessione a chiunque.



Il punto è che non lo decidiamo io, te o qualcun altro se il ciclo Berlusconi è morto.
Lo decide Berlusconi stesso.


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, se pensi davvero queste cose che hai scritto non stai bene



Ti ringrazio per la stima.
Vediamo a maggio.


----------



## fra29 (19 Marzo 2017)

Io credo sempre più allo scorporamento perché ci sono troppe cose che non vanno in questa storia.
Sal che sparisce, Li sconosciuto, caparre su caparre (chi garantisce i prestiti?), le parole di Piersilvio e Paolo Berlusconi che aprono a questa opzione, i tempi che sono fedeli a quello preventivati da chi ha sempre caldeggiato questa opzione (fine aprile per la fine del "teatrino SES" e maggio per lo scorporamento). 
Unica cosa non so perché B dovrebbe poi spendere soldi suoi in questo giocattolo, soprattutto senza ristrutturare la dirigenza.
Un conto se insieme a lui arrivassero davvero Fassone, Mirabelli e magari un Sabatini a coordinare tutto.. ma cosi perche dovrebbero cambiare le cose?


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che lo scorporamento non potrà mai essere provato, a meno che si dubiti che dietro SES ci siano altre persone e quindi sia tutto schermato. Ma a quel punto sarebbe un discorso tra sordi. Con chi indica la luna (SES, entità concreta) e chi invece continua a guardare ossessionato il dito (misteriosi personaggi dietro SES).
> 
> PS se la trattativa con SES dovesse fallire cadrebbe anche ogni presunto discorso su scorporamenti o deflussi gastrici



Tendenzialmente sono d'accordo. L'unica via d'uscita è il prezzo del Milan, o dopo queste caparre lo abbassa (si tratta comunque di duecento milioni per Fininvest ed avrebbe vinto come al solito lui) oppure non ne usciamo più.


----------



## fra29 (19 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che lo scorporamento non potrà mai essere provato, a meno che si dubiti che dietro SES ci siano altre persone e quindi sia tutto schermato. Ma a quel punto sarebbe un discorso tra sordi. Con chi indica la luna (SES, entità concreta) e chi invece continua a guardare ossessionato il dito (misteriosi personaggi dietro SES).
> 
> PS se la trattativa con SES dovesse fallire cadrebbe anche ogni presunto discorso su scorporamenti o deflussi gastrici



Beh B non potrebbe entrare in SES (che sicuramente apprezza visto i suoi trascorsi  ) con i suoi amici? Parlerà di soci cinesi ma in realtà è tutta roba sua e ciò che conta il club non sarebbe più sotto l'ala della holding


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io credo sempre più allo scorporamento perché ci sono troppe cose che non vanno in questa storia.
> Sal che sparisce, Li sconosciuto, caparre su caparre (chi garantisce i prestiti?), le parole di Piersilvio e Paolo Berlusconi che aprono a questa opzione, i tempi che sono fedeli a quello preventivati da chi ha sempre caldeggiato questa opzione (fine aprile per la fine del "teatrino SES" e maggio per lo scorporamento).
> Unica cosa non so perché B dovrebbe poi spendere soldi suoi in questo giocattolo, soprattutto senza ristrutturare la dirigenza.
> Un conto se insieme a lui arrivassero davvero Fassone, Mirabelli e magari un Sabatini a coordinare tutto.. ma cosi perche dovrebbero cambiare le cose?



Tenere il Milan così com'è sarebbe inutile e dispendioso.
È lo scorporamento stesso a indicare la volontà di investire nel Milan.
Altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato direttamente venduto da Fininvest.

Le successive garanzie di un ritorno agli investimenti saranno l'ingresso di soci italiani e il rinnovo di Donnarumma.
Tutte cose che tra maggio e giugno saranno palesi.


----------



## fra29 (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tenere il Milan così com'è sarebbe inutile e dispendioso.
> È lo scorporamento stesso a indicare la volontà di investire nel Milan.
> Altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato direttamente venduto da Fininvest.
> 
> ...



Quindi per te andrà tutto in parallelo, ovvero fine della trattativa con SES e annuncio di scorporamento?
Quindi a breve deve uscire la cordata italiana , o sbaglio?

Toglimi poi una curiosità, tu parlavi della cordata di Lee come dell'unica seria e facoltosa. Perché F non ha accettato quella proposta e sopratutto perché non si è fatta più sentire in questi mesi (magari subentrando a Li)?


----------



## martinmilan (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tenere il Milan così com'è sarebbe inutile e dispendioso.
> È lo scorporamento stesso a indicare la volontà di investire nel Milan.
> Altrimenti il Milan sarebbe stato direttamente venduto da Fininvest.
> 
> ...



scusa ma lo scorporo è illegale in italia? c è bisogno di fare tutto questo teatro cinese per scorporare?


----------



## DEJAN75 (19 Marzo 2017)

La teoria dello "scorporo" agli atti e' molto piu credibile dei misteriosi cinesi caldeggiati dal guru Campopiano...

Con lo scorporo da Fininvest il discorso e' questo.. non c'e' piu Marina.. non c'e' piu' Piersilvio... il milan e' di berlusconi che da solo o assieme ad altri soci puo' spendere quel ***** che vuole... senza che nessuno gli metta vincoli, senza nessuno gli metta paletti...

Ricordiamoci che il patrimonio personale di berlusconi e' mooooolto importante.. quindi se vuole puo' tranquillamente cacciare i 300 milioni in 3 annni che avevano promeso i misteriosi cinesi mai visti.... 

Il tutto e' capire SE c'e' questa volonta di intervenire veramente..... ma e' anche vero che se lo scorporo come dicono gli esperti e' partito a maggio dell'anno scorso.. perche' uno dovrebbe prendersi la briga di metter su un carrozzone simile per poi non investire ? 

Diciamo cosi.. con fininvest siamo certi che non uscirebbe piu un euro per il milan.. di questo siam sicuri.... con Quel pazzo sclerotico di silvio al comando non si sa.... o facciam peggio... o se gli parte la bolla ti fa la campagna acquisti da 200 milioni... 

chissa'...


----------



## DEJAN75 (19 Marzo 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> scusa ma lo scorporo è illegale in italia? c è bisogno di fare tutto questo teatro cinese per scorporare?



Se lo vuoi fare utilizzando soldi che non hai in italia ... devi per forza fare cosi...


----------



## martinmilan (19 Marzo 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> La teoria dello "scorporo" agli atti e' molto piu credibile dei misteriosi cinesi caldeggiati dal guru Campopiano...
> 
> Con lo scorporo da Fininvest il discorso e' questo.. non c'e' piu Marina.. non c'e' piu' Piersilvio... il milan e' di berlusconi che da solo o assieme ad altri soci puo' spendere quel ***** che vuole... senza che nessuno gli metta vincoli, senza nessuno gli metta paletti...
> 
> ...


Secondo me il fatto che SB non possa spendere quello che vuole è una favola...e secondo me già ripiana i passivi del bilancio coi suoi soldi...quindi non vedo il senso di scorporare.


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Marzo 2017)

My two cents.
Col Milan scorporato, non è così scontato che Galliani resti con i poteri illimitati degli ultimi anni.
AG avrà anche accesso agli scheletri nell'armadio, ma Berlusconi non è stupido, non è diventato ricco buttando i soldi.
Lo sa anche lui che con Galliani alla guida, e senza un DS a segnalare chi trattare , non torneremmo comunque nell'Olimpo.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Marzo 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Se lo vuoi fare utilizzando soldi che non hai in italia ... devi per forza fare cosi...



bah...vedremo...di certo non credo che ci sia gente che perda 200 mil...quindi a quel punto tutto può essere.


----------



## DEJAN75 (19 Marzo 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me il fatto che SB non possa spendere quello che vuole è una favola...e secondo me già ripiana i passivi del bilancio coi suoi soldi...quindi non vedo il senso di scorporare.



Non e' una favola.. finche' sei sotto fininvest sei sotto Marina e Piersilvio Berlusconi che hanno ampiamente dimostrato che con milan non vogliono aver nulla a che fare... e che non vogliono piu ripianare gli 80 milioni di euro all'anno... (visto poi il momento difficile.. ) 
Se sei sotto Berlusconi Silvio... beh.. loro non posson mettere becco.. e lui fa come ***** gli pare e piace.. .


----------



## sballotello (19 Marzo 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non e' una favola.. finche' sei sotto fininvest sei sotto Marina e Piersilvio Berlusconi che hanno ampiamente dimostrato che con milan non vogliono aver nulla a che fare... e che non vogliono piu ripianare gli 80 milioni di euro all'anno... (visto poi il momento difficile.. )
> Se sei sotto Berlusconi Silvio... beh.. loro non posson mettere becco.. e lui fa come ***** gli pare e piace.. .



come se Marina comandasse suo padre, ma per favore..comanda silvio berlusconi e basta.


----------



## sballotello (19 Marzo 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me il fatto che SB non possa spendere quello che vuole è una favola...e secondo me già ripiana i passivi del bilancio coi suoi soldi...quindi non vedo il senso di scorporare.



ma infatti


----------



## martinmilan (19 Marzo 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non e' una favola.. finche' sei sotto fininvest sei sotto Marina e Piersilvio Berlusconi che hanno ampiamente dimostrato che con milan non vogliono aver nulla a che fare... e che non vogliono piu ripianare gli 80 milioni di euro all'anno... (visto poi il momento difficile.. )
> Se sei sotto Berlusconi Silvio... beh.. loro non posson mettere becco.. e lui fa come ***** gli pare e piace.. .



Ma guarda credo Silvio possa già spendere soldi del suo conto per investire negli asset di Fininvest...non c è mica il fairplay finanziario

Lo scorporo è una sciocchezza,una manovra inutile...forse ancora ancora posso credere a un rientro di capitali..


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Marzo 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Non e' una favola.. finche' sei sotto fininvest sei sotto Marina e Piersilvio Berlusconi che hanno ampiamente dimostrato che con milan non vogliono aver nulla a che fare..._ e che non vogliono piu ripianare gli 80 milioni di euro all'anno._.. (visto poi il momento difficile.. )
> Se sei sotto Berlusconi Silvio... beh.. loro non posson mettere becco.. e lui fa come ***** gli pare e piace.. .



Potranno anche non volerlo, ma alla fine, come ogni anno, Fininvest ripianerà. Perché Fininvest è di Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2017)

quello che non capisco della vicenda scorporo è perchè il tutto non poteva essere fatto alla luce del sole...senza fare queste figuracce a livello mondiale e coinvolgere decine di professionisti (che qualche stipendiuccio l'hanno preso).
Quindi se lo scorporo per qualche motivo finanziario o legale non poteva essere fatto "in chiaro", in ogni caso non sapremo mai se questo avverrà in quanto si nasconderanno dietro SES o altra società fittizia. E quindi Berlusconi dovrebbe investire dei soldi suoi in una società della quale non si può vantare perchè ufficialmente non è sua?? mah.... a me sembra assurdo


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> quello che non capisco della vicenda scorporo è perchè il tutto non poteva essere fatto alla luce del sole...senza fare queste figuracce a livello mondiale e coinvolgere decine di professionisti (che qualche stipendiuccio l'hanno preso).
> Quindi se lo scorporo per qualche motivo finanziario o legale non poteva essere fatto "in chiaro", in ogni caso non sapremo mai se questo avverrà in quanto si nasconderanno dietro SES o altra società fittizia. E quindi Berlusconi dovrebbe investire dei soldi suoi in una società della quale non si può vantare perchè ufficialmente non è sua?? mah.... a me sembra assurdo



Nel Milan scorporato, Berlusconi non agisce nell'ombra.
Resta e appare presidente come e più di prima, non essendoci Fininvest di mezzo. 

Quest'operazione finanziaria è molto complessa, e principalmente serve per non svalutare il Milan dopo il sovrapprezzo assegnatogli e a far respirare Fininvest.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2017)

È un ragionamento che ha una base logica tutto sommato, ma sinceramente non credo che i figli di primo letto di Berlusconi gli diano tale libertà.


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel Milan scorporato, Berlusconi non agisce nell'ombra.
> Resta e appare presidente come e più di prima, non essendoci Fininvest di mezzo.
> 
> Quest'operazione finanziaria è molto complessa, e principalmente serve per non svalutare il Milan dopo il sovrapprezzo assegnatogli e a far respirare Fininvest.



Di finanza non me ne intendo quindi non ho elementi per controbattere. Ma, se diamo per scontato che dietro c'è un piano della famiglia Berlusconi, continuo a non capire perchè tutti questi rinvii e queste figuracce a livello mondiale? non si poteva evitare di fare tutto in stile "telenovela" e magari chiudere già a Dicembre?


----------



## Aron (19 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Di finanza non me ne intendo quindi non ho elementi per controbattere. Ma, se diamo per scontato che dietro c'è un piano della famiglia Berlusconi, continuo a non capire perchè tutti questi rinvii e queste figuracce a livello mondiale? non si poteva evitare di fare tutto in stile "telenovela" e magari chiudere già a Dicembre?



Neanch'io me ne intendo (almeno non a questi livelli).
Quella in atto col Milan è un'operazione di leva finanziaria. 
Consiglio di googlare "leva finanziaria consob", dove è spiegato in modalità relativamente semplici. 

Chiaramente non si saprà mai ufficialmente da dove siano saltati fuori i 200/300 milioni di Yonghong Li. 
Il risultato finale non cambia. Entro poche settimane annunceranno che Yonghong Li si è sfilato, spingendo Berlusconi a prendere in mano la situazione salvando Fininvest dai conti in rosso del Milan e risollevando il club assieme a dei partner italiani (partner che annuncerà in contemporanea o poco tempo dopo). 
Ovazioni, festeggiamenti e immagine purificata per Berlusconi. 

Nel bene e nel male sta preparando un ribaltone.


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Neanch'io me ne intendo (almeno non a questi livelli).
> Quella in atto col Milan è un'operazione di leva finanziaria.
> Consiglio di googlare "leva finanziaria consob", dove è spiegato in modalità relativamente semplici.
> 
> ...



ok, spiegata così è già meglio. E capisco che hanno allungato il brodo fino ad ora perchè adesso siamo in prossimità della scadenza del bilancio. Qua ad Aprile/Maggio se è questo lo scenario dovremo avere le conferme.

Diciamo che questa ipotesi spiega molte delle stranezze di questa vicenda.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> quello che non capisco della vicenda scorporo è perchè il tutto non poteva essere fatto alla luce del sole...senza fare queste figuracce a livello mondiale e coinvolgere decine di professionisti (che qualche stipendiuccio l'hanno preso).
> Quindi se lo scorporo per qualche motivo finanziario o legale non poteva essere fatto "in chiaro", in ogni caso non sapremo mai se questo avverrà in quanto si nasconderanno dietro SES o altra società fittizia. E quindi Berlusconi dovrebbe investire dei soldi suoi in una società della quale non si può vantare perchè ufficialmente non è sua?? mah.... a me sembra assurdo



eh vabbè  non a caso Berlusconi rimarrebbe presidente "onorario" con poteri decisionali..guarda un pò.

Comunque provo a dare un ulteriore visione sulla situazione.
Perché lo scorporo? semplice. Per diversi motivi ma ce n'è uno che supera tutti. Perché è l'unico modo per ottenere 520 mln di euro cash per evitare la minusvalenza a bilancio. Nessun investitore evidentemente ha offerto tale cifra a Fininvest. Non a caso tutti dicono sempre che il vero problema della cessione del Milan è il prezzo. 
Proviamo a ripercorrere la storia della cessione del Milan.
Se ricordate il prezzo inizialmente richiesto da Silvio e Fininvest era di 1 mld di euro. Cifra ovviamente ritenuta folle. Investitori? nemmeno l'ombra. A quel punto la brillante idea di chiedere aiuto a Lazard, che fa girare la voce in ambienti finanziari importanti.
E qui entra in gioco Bee, soltanto un avventuriero o qualcuno in grado di mettere su una cordata poteva rilevare il MIlan a quel prezzo. E ci prova proprio lui, ma silvio per un motivo o per un altro (qui onestamente non so se è stata realmente una sua decisione oppure parte del teatrino) decide di accettare 480 mln ma solo per il 48%. Questo parrebbe il motivo per cui fuggono tutti gli investitori dietro Bee, che quindi fallisce nel suo tentativo (probabilmente era riuscito a trovare qualcuno, si parlava della Citic, di Suning ecc ecc, ma alle richieste di silvio sono scappati e per questo motivo o hanno inscenato del cambiamento in una notte delle quote oppure realmente è stato questo il motivo che ha fatto tramontare la cessione). Dopo di che nel frattempo si palesa Richard Lee, ma anche lui non riesce ad accontentare Silvio. A questo punto Fininvest nel frattempo mette a bilancio il Milan per 492 mln (non più 700) e arriva di nuovo Galatioto (pare si fosse già interessato al MIlan), Con lui sembra veramente a buon punto la cessione ma qualcosa va storto. Ancora Berlusconi? chissà, purtroppo non ci è dato saperlo, ma da che si parlava di chiusura in 3 mesi (giugno), all'improvviso si prolunga il tutto fino ad agosto, e già qui qualcosa doveva farci capire che erano scappati diversi investitori nella cordata originaria di Galatioto. A quel punto per un motivo o per un altro arriva sto Li, che era già con Galatioto e che stavano preparando la struttura finanziaria pronta ad incamerare le azioni del Milan. Ma non si sa perché succede che si separano, per motivi a noi sconosciuti e probabilmente (ma non sapremo mai la verità) dietro Li non ci stava più nessuno o quasi. L'unico modo per Fininvest di non creare minusvalenza a bilancio (494 mln) è quello di venderlo a qualcuno disposto a pagare il Milan tale cifra, si da tempo quindi a questo Li di trovare presunti investitori che si accollassero tale cifra più i debiti. Nel frattempo Li tramite prestiti ( garantiti non si sa da chi, ma qualche idea si potrebbe avere) fa da testa di legno per poter versare le caparre a Fininvest, che una volta che avrà definitivamente intascato tale cifra, potrà vendere il Milan ad una cifra nettamente inferiore rispetto ai 500 mln messi a bilancio. Chi può esserci dietro tutto? chissà...c'è chi pensa qualche cinese, ma non ne vedo il motivo onestamente, dato che poteva benissimo prendersi il Milan ad agosto, c'è chi pensa B. Alla fine della fiera non lo sapremo, essendo la Rossoneri Holding schermata ad Hong Kong, per cui non si saprà mai chi c'è dietro questa società di capitali offshore. Indubbiamente se io cinese ricco e di grande ambizione voglio comprare il Milan, non uso una società schermata che non mi permette di palesarmi e di avere un ritorno di immagine su tutta l'operazione. Almeno io ragiono così...ma magari qualche cinese pazzo a cui piace fare beneficenza c'è  chi lo sa....


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh vabbè  non a caso Berlusconi rimarrebbe presidente "onorario" con poteri decisionali..guarda un pò.
> 
> Comunque provo a dare un ulteriore visione sulla situazione.
> Perché lo scorporo? semplice. Per diversi motivi ma ce n'è uno che supera tutti. Perché è l'unico modo per ottenere 520 mln di euro cash per evitare la minusvalenza a bilancio. Nessun investitore evidentemente ha offerto tale cifra a Fininvest. Non a caso tutti dicono sempre che il vero problema della cessione del Milan è il prezzo.
> ...



Non voglio essere provocatorio, ma l'idea è che S per evitare a Fininvest (di cui detiene la maggioranza) una minusvalenza di 200 milioni, mette 200 milioni attraverso una società schermata in Fininvest?


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere provocatorio, ma l'idea è che S per evitare a Fininvest (di cui detiene la maggioranza) una minusvalenza di 200 milioni, mette 200 milioni attraverso una società schermata in Fininvest?



no. Non ho detto questo. E' l'unico modo per 1) prendere il Milan e scorporarlo da Fininvest che non dovrà ripianare come ogni anno.
2) Società di capitali offshore.
3)Si userà la leva finanziaria.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no. Non ho detto questo. E' l'unico modo per 1) prendere il Milan e scorporarlo da Fininvest che non dovrà ripianare come ogni anno.
> 2) Società di capitali offshore.
> 3)Si userà la leva finanziaria.



1) E chi ripianerà dopo lo scorporo? 2) La leva finanziaria andrebbe bene se ci fossero prospettive future di profitto su quell'investimento (non certo con ItalMilan). 3) Ma allora, scusa, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, perché escludere l'ipotesi che la società offshore impieghi capitali offshore di S? Così capirei (non mi rispondere che gli advisor sono seri o che ci sono i documenti consegnati in procura, le commissioni su 200 milioni possono "valer bene una Messa" anche per società finanziarie di rango)


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> 1) E chi ripianerà dopo lo scorporo? 2) La leva finanziaria andrebbe bene se ci fossero prospettive future di profitto su quell'investimento (non certo con ItalMilan). 3) Ma allora, scusa, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, perché escludere l'ipotesi che la società offshore impieghi capitali offshore di S? Così capirei (non mi rispondere che gli advisor sono seri o che ci sono i documenti consegnati in procura, le commissioni su 200 milioni possono "valer bene una Messa" anche per società finanziarie di rango)


1) suppongo si tenterà di aumentare il fatturato. A mio avviso ci sarà anche un ricambio manageriale.
2)Infatti ritengo ci saranno investimenti
3)Non ho escluso capitali offshore di S, ma di Fininvest.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 1) suppongo si tenterà di aumentare il fatturato. A mio avviso ci sarà anche un ricambio manageriale.
> 2)Infatti ritengo ci saranno investimenti
> 3)Non ho escluso capitali offshore di S, ma di Fininvest.



Fininvest o S non fa differenza. Comunque OK, se vale la 3, può essere. Come può essere che venda subito a qualcun altro a 300 +debiti, ma qui entriamo nelle motivazioni di S che sono imperscrutabili.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Fininvest o S non fa differenza. Comunque OK, se vale la 3, può essere. Come può essere che venda subito a qualcun altro a 300 +debiti, ma qui entriamo nelle motivazioni di S che sono imperscrutabili.



Fa differenza enorme...Comunque presto sapremo, non manca molto all'approvazione del bilancio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2017)

Quando leggo qualcuno che fa affidamento sull'orgoglio di Berlusconi (punto 3) e ad un suo presunto attaccamento al milan (punto 5) non posso che sorridere in modo amaro..quanti ne riesce ancora a fregare....


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 1) suppongo si tenterà di aumentare il fatturato. A mio avviso ci sarà anche un ricambio manageriale.
> 2)Infatti ritengo ci saranno investimenti
> 3)Non ho escluso capitali offshore di S, ma di Fininvest.



Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, credo proprio che verremo acquistati da Black Silvio.
In tutta la vicenda solo una cosa mi è poco chiara. 
Per concludere lo scorporo, dopo queste due caparre quali saranno i passi successivi?
Dobbiamo aspettarci i versamenti? Dobbiamo aspettarci l'inadempienza di Ses?
La storia delle caparre è per arrivare all'approvazione di bilancio di maggio?


----------



## naliM77 (20 Marzo 2017)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo con te, credo proprio che verremo acquistati da Black Silvio.
> In tutta la vicenda solo una cosa mi è poco chiara.
> Per concludere lo scorporo, dopo queste due caparre quali saranno i passi successivi?
> Dobbiamo aspettarci i versamenti? Dobbiamo aspettarci l'inadempienza di Ses?
> La storia delle caparre è per arrivare all'approvazione di bilancio di maggio?



le ipotesi sono 2...

1) Le caparre (che per me non sono mai esistite ma vabbè) vengono registrate come "ricavi" e il Milan viene venduto a 300 milioni, quindi le caparre generano quei movimenti positivi che "sterilizzano" la minusvalenza sul valore del Milan.

2) Dietro SES c'è veramente Berlusconi ed allora acquista il Milan da solo e usa società offshore per "schermare"..:

in questo quadro, propendo per l'ipotesi 1 con Berlusconi che con ennesimo atto d'amore verso il Milan fa un ulteriore sconto ai compratori pur di assicurare al suo club un futuro radioso a PATTO che lui possa continuare a dettare la sua linea di squadra/mercato (e ci mancherebbe visto che comunque il Milan sarà comunque suo) eheheheh


----------



## naliM77 (20 Marzo 2017)

E comunque, mi gioco il Milan venduto a GSR e TCL, per intenderci la vera cordata dietro Galatioto, al prezzo di quasi 280 milioni più debiti "scontando" le caparre.

Per me erano d'accordo anche su questo ad agosto, con Berlusconi in precario stato di salute, ricordate che si passò dai 300 milioni più debiti per il 70% del Milan, fino al 100%?

Per me NON è mai aumentata l'offerta finanziaria da parte della cordata di SES, semplicemente erano lì a discutere sul fatto che Fininvest avrebbe registrato una minusvalenza da 200 milioni che non andava giù ai manager e con Berlusconi in precarie condizioni di salute, Marina e fratelli, non avevano nessuna intenzione di tenersi sul groppone il MIlan.

Ed alllora hanno usato lo stratagemma Li per far svalutare il Milan. Io più che a Berlusconi proprietario "nascosto" credo più a Berlusconi presidente con la cordata di Galatioto alle spalle...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Marzo 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono stati venduti durante la gestione Fininvest.
> Questo non giustifica la famiglia Berlusconi, ma è indubbio che il Milan fosse un peso per Fininvest e viceversa, come se fossero legate tra loro con una palla di piombo.



Sulle questioni economiche alzo le mani, però mi sembra eccessivo dire che il Milan fosse un peso per Fininvest. Alla fine si sono mangiati i soldi di Kakà, T.Silva e Ibrahimovic.





> Se non volesse lasciare da vincente, non avrebbe chiesto un ruolo decisionale a Richard Lee e Galatioto.



Poteva anche accettare un ruolo da presidente onorario senza poteri decisionali, oppure spendere soldi una tantum e vendere l'anno successivo.




> Conte è stato realmente vicino al Milan, questo è appurato pubblicamente.
> Sappiamo però che Berlusconi ha l'umore ballerino. A Conte avrebbe garantito una certa campagna acquisti, mentre a Inzaghi l'ha negata, illudendo persino Galliani (quando disse _"ne prendiamo uno forte"_).



Tolta la parentesi del 2010, Berlusconi negli ultimi 10 anni è stato tragicamente coerente. Ha deciso di chiudere i rubinetti e così è stato. 
La storia del Berlusconi innamorato dell'allenatore vincente di turno -per cui avrebbe fatto follie- ma che poi non spende niente perché Galliani a tradimento ha ingaggiato Nedo Sonetti mi sembra un alibi per non spendere e far ricadere le colpe sugli altri.
Se non è colpa dell'allenatore incapace è colpa di Galliani, per cui non vale la pena spendere i soldi, tanto verranno bruciati tutti, o di Marina, o dei cinesi che bloccano il mercato.


----------



## sballotello (20 Marzo 2017)

Dopo i vari mercati da pezzenti e senza senso degli ultimi dieci anni .. Mi chiedo dove sia vissuta in questi anni la gente che scrive certe cose


----------



## Aron (20 Marzo 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Dopo i vari mercati da pezzenti e senza senso degli ultimi dieci anni .. Mi chiedo dove sia vissuta in questi anni la gente che scrive certe cose



Lo scorporamento e l'ingresso di nuovi soci sono dei segnali importanti di un cambio di rotta.


----------



## sballotello (20 Marzo 2017)

A me sembra l'ennesima illusione a cui aggrapparsi per la disperazione


----------



## Aron (20 Marzo 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> A me sembra l'ennesima illusione a cui aggrapparsi per la disperazione



Nessun nuovo socio, per di più italiano, entrerebbe nel Milan per perdere soldi e danneggiare la propria immagine.


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sulle questioni economiche alzo le mani, però mi sembra eccessivo dire che il Milan fosse un peso per Fininvest. Alla fine si sono mangiati i soldi di Kakà, T.Silva e Ibrahimovic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me risulta che giusto due anni fa siano stati spesi 30 milioni per Bacca, 25 per Romagnoli e 20 per Bertolacci. Poi che siano stati spesi male ok...


----------

